# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Een ongeloofelijke bron van antioxidanten

## natuurzorg

Granaatappel is de beste natuurlijke antioxidant!
De granaatappelsap van dokter Jacob heeft 40.000 mg polifenolen/l sap... Dat is ongeloofelijk...
Hier is de link:http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/ge...r-jacob-s.html

----------

